# Bay Area Shrimp Place on FB



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Turning the page into a "Group" function, instead of a page for people to hit "Like" is probably more beneficial for the kind of crowd you're trying to attract. Pages like the way it is currently set up is more for advertising than for people to get together as a group.


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, I realized that after I created it. I will be creating a "group" page later this week with the same title.


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

I created a "group" page with the same name. Here is the link for anyone who's interested.
Thanks Ebichua for pointing that out.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/mayphly/


----------

